# cannot run OBS Studio in Ubuntu with Raspberry pi4



## andrewng (Nov 11, 2020)

I followed the OBS studio Ubuntu installation step

Step 1
sudo apt install ffmpeg

Step 2
sudo add-apt-repository ppa:obsproject/obs-studio
sudo apt update
sudo apt install obs-studio

Double click the OBS icon and I saw it run but no pop up window.

I run in Terminal
This is the output
ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ obs
Attempted path: share/obs/obs-studio/locale/en-US.ini
Attempted path: /usr/share/obs/obs-studio/locale/en-US.ini
Attempted path: share/obs/obs-studio/locale.ini
Attempted path: /usr/share/obs/obs-studio/locale.ini
Attempted path: share/obs/obs-studio/themes/Dark.qss
Attempted path: /usr/share/obs/obs-studio/themes/Dark.qss
info: Physical Cores: 4, Logical Cores: 4
info: Physical Memory: 3822MB Total, 1269MB Free
info: Kernel Version: Linux 5.8.0-1006-raspi
info: Distribution: "Ubuntu" "20.10"
info: Window System: X11.0, Vendor: The X.Org Foundation, Version: 1.20.9
info: Portable mode: false
Attempted path: share/obs/obs-studio/themes/Dark/no_sources.svg
Attempted path: /usr/share/obs/obs-studio/themes/Dark/no_sources.svg
QMetaObject::connectSlotsByName: No matching signal for on_advAudioProps_clicked()
QMetaObject::connectSlotsByName: No matching signal for on_advAudioProps_destroyed()
QMetaObject::connectSlotsByName: No matching signal for on_actionGridMode_triggered()
QMetaObject::connectSlotsByName: No matching signal for on_program_customContextMenuRequested(QPoint)
QMetaObject::connectSlotsByName: No matching signal for on_transitionRemove_clicked()
info: OBS 26.0.2+dfsg1-1 (linux)
info: ---------------------------------
info: ---------------------------------
info: audio settings reset:
    samples per sec: 48000
    speakers:        2
info: ---------------------------------
info: Initializing OpenGL...
Segmentation fault (core dumped)


Please help.


----------



## cyb3rsyn (Nov 12, 2020)

```

info: Initializing OpenGL...
Segmentation fault (core dumped)
```
You will need to enable opengl which is still in quite the experimental state on raspberry pi, meaning I doubt obs would run very well on a raspberry pi at this stage.

Which os are you using?

I would recommend Twister OS unless you need 64bit support, as it is tweaked for graphics/video performance.

If you do need 64bit support, I've had some good experience with Manjaro ARM but you would probably have to compile obs from source on that as I doubt there is a aarch64 version of obs-studio on AUR


----------



## curyjorge98 (Dec 3, 2020)

I am using Ubuntu 20.10 arm64 on a Raspberry PI 4.

This is working for me:

Instead of calling obs in Terminal type this line:

"LIBGL_ALWAYS_SOFTWARE=1 obs"

This will activate OpenGL. I've found this hint on Youtube.

Good Luck.


----------



## curyjorge98 (Dec 3, 2020)

Well, this is the first part of the solution.

The second is to find a good configuration to record from youtube without choking, delay all the time... the output file is too bad.

For a while I'll use my I3 Notebook/Ubuntu.

If someone can suggest some... would be nice.

Thanks.


----------



## TomK (Dec 14, 2021)

I tried running OBS on Ubuntu 20.10 on Raspberry pi4 also and it just puked. I think I'll try Ubuntu 20.10 in a Virtual Box vm  on my Windows 10 machine and see if the same happens. The capture card is recognized in VLC but OBS doesn't like it on the pi4


----------

